# Furioses Finale gesucht: Wir suchen das beste Spiele-Ende - nennt uns eure Favoriten!



## TheKhoaNguyen (4. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Furioses Finale gesucht: Wir suchen das beste Spiele-Ende - nennt uns eure Favoriten!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Furioses Finale gesucht: Wir suchen das beste Spiele-Ende - nennt uns eure Favoriten!


----------



## GR0BI75 (4. April 2012)

Mass Effect 3 natürlich!


----------



## CosmicBlue (4. April 2012)

The Witcher


----------



## Jabor08 (4. April 2012)

Das "böse" Jade Empire Ende.


----------



## LP96 (4. April 2012)

Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic I da war das Ende einfach mal episch. Der Moment wenn die wahre Identität des Protagonisten rauskommt....


----------



## zoikoikum (4. April 2012)

Das Mafia-Ende hat mich damals sehr beeindruckt!


----------



## wipeout (4. April 2012)

Zitat aus der Bildergalerie: "Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis basiert nicht auf den Filmen und erzählt daher eine eigene Geschichte. Diese dreht sich natürlich um die sagenumwobene Insel. Es gibt zwei Enden, die jeweils sehr gelungen sind."

Ist seit dem letzten Durchspielen zwar schon ein Weilchen her, aber mir war so, als gäbe es in Indy - Fate of Atlantis 3 Lösungswege.

Als grandioses Ende möchte ich aber "The Wispered World" vorschlagen".
Und ich gehöre zu den Spielern die das "Evolution" Ende von ME3 auch echt starkt fanden.


----------



## Kurator (4. April 2012)

FFX ist emotional einfach der Hammer, wenn Tidus sich mehr oder weniger auflöst


----------



## exodit (4. April 2012)

Zak McKracken hatte ein gutes Ende  Das Ende der Verdummung  - Aber zu Knights of the old Republic - ich liebe das Spiel ,aber man weiß doch schon nach der Flucht von der Leviathan wer man ist ...trotzdem ein geniales Spiel


----------



## WomenyzerStrikesBack (4. April 2012)

Red Dead RedemptioN ! Das Beste und traurigste Ende der Welt !


----------



## de-Jo (4. April 2012)

Deus Ex und Deus Ex - Human Revolution
Mafia
Mass Effect 1


----------



## Vordack (4. April 2012)

Mass Effect 3


----------



## Dironis (4. April 2012)

Dragon Age Origins - Die Enden waren klasse .


----------



## Ash2X (4. April 2012)

Ohne jeden Zweifel: Second Sight - ich hab in den letzten Jahren so viele Spiele gespielt und ich warte immernoch auf einen Titel der mich am Ende nur halb so "flasht" wie der Jugendliche heute sagt.Brilliante Idee,herrausragend insziniert - und absolut überraschend.Da konnten die ganzen Weichspüler-AAA-Projekte nicht mithalten.


----------



## Gast20180705 (4. April 2012)

Bei Indy hab ich auch 3 Enden in Erinnerung: Indy und Sophia überleben, Sophia tot, Indy und Sophia tot.


----------



## DrProof (4. April 2012)

ME2 Ende spitze.. na ja... der Vorlauf zum Ende war gut.. aber dieser aufgesetzte Endkampf war einfach schrecklich uninspiriert, genauso wie die Umgebung am Ende...


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. April 2012)

Dironis schrieb:


> Dragon Age Origins - Die Enden waren klasse .


 Das ist wahr. Ich war schon traurig, 



Spoiler



als meine Dalish am Ende drauf ging.


----------



## asmolol (4. April 2012)

Portal 2 !!!
einfach episch.


----------



## MrBigX (4. April 2012)

> Gothic 2 setzt bei der Story nach dem Ende des Vorgängers an. Der namenlose Held wird aus den Trümmern eines im Zuge eines Bauernaufstand zerstörten Tempels befreit.


Ähm, was? Bauernaufstand? Hab ich was verpasst?


Edit:
Zu den Enden, das von Spellforce fand ich ziemlich gut. Damit, was die da abgezogen haben, hab ich wirklich nicht gerechnet.


Spoiler



Der "böse" Magier, gegen den man die ganze Zeit arbeitet, wird einem als die jüngere Version des "guten" Magiers vorgestellt, der einen von Anfang an unterstützt und im Verlaufe der Geschichte von seinem jüngeren selbst getötet wird. Der "böse" erreicht zwar die meisten seiner Ziele, stellt am Ende aber fest, dass er sich geirrt hat und versucht nun sich selbst aufzuhalten, wodurch er der "gute" wird.


----------



## tinkmateebratak (4. April 2012)

Das Ende eines Spiels was mich nie losgelassen hat, nicht mal beim fünften Mal durchspielen war the Witcher 1. Als man im ewigen Eis sich vorgeämpft hat, mehr Story, mehr Dialog, mehr Emotionen, und irgendwann Jaques de Aldersberg und the King of the Wild hunt schlägt und seine Quest beendet. Mit Azar Javed, Alvin, the professor, Triss, Dandelion, in dem Moment bin ich jedes Mal so aufgebauscht, das gab es bei mir in keinster Weise jemals an einem Ende eines Spiels.


----------



## Baldrujat (4. April 2012)

wie schon erwähnt : Dragon Age Origin
einfach eine tolle atmosphäre gehabt und hatte gegen ende ein paar überraschende wendungen !
und Alan Wake hatte es meiner meinung nach auch in sich ! wurde langsam ein wenig "komplexer" und stimmte zum nachdenken an nachdem man es durch hatte


----------



## Wiget (4. April 2012)

Halo 3,wenn mans auf Legänder durch hatte und den Abspann zu Ende war,die vorbereitung auf Halo 4


----------



## billy336 (4. April 2012)

vermutlich zählt silent hill 2 zu den sagen wir mal "überraschendsten" enden der spielgeschichte. ansonsten hat mir noch sehr gut gefallen das ende von batman: arkham city


----------



## Shemichaza (4. April 2012)

Xenoblade Chronicles


----------



## Vordack (4. April 2012)

Money Island 1 und 2


----------



## hawkytonk (4. April 2012)

Batman Arkham City
Portal 2
Mass Effect 1
Blade Runner
Deus Ex: Human Revolution

und PC-abseits:
God of War 3


----------



## Pinocchi0 (4. April 2012)

+Suikoden II

-Die Völker -> "Sie haben gewonnen" -> "OK"


----------



## PPII (4. April 2012)

Planescape Torment


----------



## Koschi07 (4. April 2012)

Dragon Age Origins mit DLC Witch Hunt: Die Romanze mit Morrigan, ich warte heute noch auf die Fortsetzung der Geschichte um unseren Sohn...


----------



## Koschi07 (4. April 2012)

Von den o.a.: WC4 war schon seiner Zeit irgendwie voraus, toll!


----------



## Nick1313 (4. April 2012)

Bei Red Dead Remeption musste ich mir am Ende eine Träne aus dem Auge wischen. Das war krass. Ansonsten noch Assassins Creed 2 , Portal 2 und Medal of Honor.


----------



## KingBuzzo (4. April 2012)

Deus Ex

Jedes Finale des Spiels hat seinen Reiz


----------



## McTrevor (4. April 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> vermutlich zählt silent hill 2 zu den sagen wir mal "überraschendsten" enden der spielgeschichte. ansonsten hat mir noch sehr gut gefallen das ende von batman: arkham city



Definitiv das krasseste Ende! Auch wenn die entscheidenste Auflösung noch vor dem Endkampf kommt. Aber es gibt ja noch mehrere Enden nach dem Endkampf die zum Teil verdammt gut durchdacht sind.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## DWiktorXX (4. April 2012)

Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots
Heavy Rain
Red Dead Redemption
Deus Ex 1
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Portal 2


----------



## warlord09 (4. April 2012)

ganz klar, Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines


----------



## CaptainZephyros (4. April 2012)

Assassin's Creed Revelations

Story an sich war nicht so der hammer, das Ende mE allerdings schon.


----------



## Rising-Evil (4. April 2012)

Max Payne 2 natürlich !


----------



## Vordack (4. April 2012)

Das Ende von Alpha Protocoll fand ich genial.

Nach der ganzen Action mit seiner Braut auf nem Schiff den Sonnenuntergang beobachten


----------



## Enisra (4. April 2012)

so neben Portal 2 hatten auch die GTA 3/Vice City/San Andreas super Enden, wobei allerdings nur die Kämpfe bei Vice City (Scareface mit Happy End, super) und SA
Aber, um auch mal einen Outsider zu nennen den warscheinlich keiner auf dem Schirm hat, das Ende von *Star Wars - Empire at War - Force of Corruption* ganz nice
Und die bringen immer noch keinen Nachfolger vom besten SW-RTS, auch wenn es bei leibe nicht das beste RTS ansich ist, aber dennoch


----------



## Vordack (4. April 2012)

Portal 1, wegen dem Lied am Ende


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (4. April 2012)

/ironie on .... "Mass Effect 3" .... /ironie off 

so mal im ernst, ich persönlich fand das Ende von "Dragon Age Origins" sehr gut.


----------



## UthaSnake (4. April 2012)

Red Dead Redemption - episch 
XIII - fesselnd
Alan Wake - spannend
Mafia 1 - hell yeah =D
Crysis 1 - Ka-Wumm! ^^
Uncharted 1+ 2+ 3  - ...aaaaand Action!
Resistance 3 - Schlacht gewonnen, aber krieg geht weiter 
Half Life 2 ( Episode 1 + 2 ) - au backe, wie gehts weiter?


----------



## HrMahlzahn (4. April 2012)

Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots


----------



## Enisra (4. April 2012)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Half Life 2 ( Episode 1 + 2 ) - au backe, wie gehts weiter?


 
hm nja -.-
wobei die Enden ansich schon ganz nett gemacht sind, bis auf den Puntk dass das Fiese Cliffanger sind


----------



## belph (4. April 2012)

Baldurs Gate 2 - Throne of Bhaal     .. Sehr episch


----------



## Xaender (4. April 2012)

Eindeutig das Ende von Batman Arkham City. Für mich an erster Stelle, danach Portal 2.


----------



## Chaz0r (4. April 2012)

Dragon Age Origins, Arkham City, Knights of the Old Republic

Und wenn die Konsole noch dazu darf: Enslaved, Heavy Rain, God of War (jeder Teil), Brütal Legend (Aber auch nur durch das abstruse und geniale Setting)


----------



## IceGamer (4. April 2012)

GTA: Vice City
CoD: Modern Warfare
Starcraft 2
Crysis 1
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl
Need for Speed: Most Wanted
Star Wars Jedi Knight 3: Jadi Academy
Warcraft 3


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. April 2012)

*Max Payne 2*
besonders das GUTE Ende 

*Half-Life Episode 2*
wann gehts endlich weiter


Spoiler



ich will wissen was es mit dem Schiff auf sich hat 



*S.t.a.l.k.e.r. - Shadow of Chernobyl*
einfach weil es viele intressante Enden gab

*Bundesliga Manager Professional* 
"Wer wird Meister? Nur der S04, nur der S04, nur der S04 ..."  (bitte die Melodie selber dazudenken )
spiel ich per DosBox ab und zu immer noch.


----------



## BitByter (4. April 2012)

Red Dead Remeption. diskussion ende...


----------



## IceGamer (4. April 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> *Bundesliga Manager Professional*
> "Wer wird Meister? Nur der S04, nur der S04, nur der S04 ..."  (bitte die Melodie selber dazudenken )
> spiel ich per DosBox ab und zu immer noch.



Natürlich wird der S04 im Spiel Meister, denn in der Realität wird die Gurkentruppe NIEMALS Meister 

Deutscher Meister ist nur der BVB


----------



## Xaramas (4. April 2012)

Das Ende von Mass Effect 3 war doch top.
.
.
.
Sorry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. 

Richtige SpieleENDEN gibts ja nun fast gar nicht mehr. Scheinbar ist jedes "neue" Spiel nur noch ein Sequel. Damit man sich als Entwickler immer noch eine Hintertür zu einem weiteren Teil offen lassen kann, sind abschließende Enden leider sehr selten geworden.

Ganz ehrlich? Ich fand das Ende von Modern Warfare 3 ziemlich gut. Nach 3 Spielen wurde die Jagd nach Makarov mit einem Erfolg gekrönt. War ein zufriedenstellendes Gefühl.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (4. April 2012)

IceGamer schrieb:


> Deutscher Meister ist nur *Lüdenscheid Nord*



Nicht wenn wird das noch verhindern können


----------



## Schalkmund (4. April 2012)

Kane & Lynch 2: Dog Days


----------



## cutterslade1234 (4. April 2012)

Mafia 1
CoD: Modern Warfare
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl

Konsole:
Heavy Rain
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots
FF VII ;p


----------



## BadSax1966 (4. April 2012)

Konsole:
Metal Gear Solid 4 (da kamen mir die tränen XD)
Red Dead: Redemption
Unchartet 1, 2 und 3

PC war alles was mir einfällt schon dabei


----------



## Worrel (4. April 2012)

Monkey Island 2
Outcast
Mafia
Diablo 2


----------



## DeviN-99 (4. April 2012)

MAFIA


----------



## Falconer75 (4. April 2012)

Red Dead Redemption. Beide.


----------



## Forgrimm96 (4. April 2012)

Ego Draconis ohne das Addon !


----------



## Pogopuschel1982 (4. April 2012)

Ganz klar: Silent Hill - Shattered Memories!


----------



## Bonkic (4. April 2012)

hat ernsthaft noch keiner *final fantasy 7* genannt?
na ja, dann tu ichs jetzt eben. 
diskussionnen darüber kanns ja eh keine geben.


----------



## deinheld (4. April 2012)

Ihr verlangt von mir das ich mich an all die ganzen Spiele-Enden erinnere O.o ?! wtf !?
Spontan würd mir Deus Ex Human Revolution einfallen. Fand ich persönlich ganz cool mit den verschiedenen Enden.
Mass Effect 2 würd ich zustimmen. Aber ansonsten gibts bestimmt noch einige gute Enden, wenn ich mich dran erinnern könnte!


----------



## Kaimanic (4. April 2012)

Das beste Ende hatte aktuell Ridge Racer Unboundet. Gott, war ich froh, als dieses Drecksgame endlich zu Ende war! ^^


----------



## Occulator (4. April 2012)

eindeutig Braid,
Dead Space 2 war auch ziemlich gut


----------



## Cosmo (4. April 2012)

Schade das hier nur Spiele zählen die auch auf PC erschienen sind. Das beste Ende überhaupt hatte für mich Red Dead Redemption! Gänsehaut pur!


----------



## Yakuzer (4. April 2012)

Final Fantasy (add Number here). Wenn die Japaner etwas wirklich gut können dann sind es epische Videosequenzen. Metal Gear Solid ist da auch ein sehr gutes Beispiel.


----------



## glupsch (4. April 2012)

drakengard 1+2 wunderschöne enden ich weiß selber nich ob ich alle gesehn hab


----------



## Shinta1 (4. April 2012)

Also ich fand das Ende von Mafia 1 sehr gelungen. Das war genau so wie man es sich von einem guten Mafiafilm wünscht ... ohne Happy End


----------



## DerBloP (4. April 2012)

Mass Effect 3 .... ja ja schlagt mich


----------



## DeFab (4. April 2012)

Bioshock


----------



## CyrionXS (4. April 2012)

Uralte Technik, episches Feeling
=> 1. Starcraft - Broodwar.

(2. Bioshock)
(3. die einzelnen Enden jedes ME Teils)

Aber ob Starcraft durchkommt bezweifle ich, 90% der damaligen Gamer sind wohl schon "anderweitig beschäftigt" als hier im Forum


----------



## Frankensoldat79 (4. April 2012)

MASS EFFECT 3


----------



## tightor (4. April 2012)

Lufia 2 für snes 

Das ende war episch für die damalige zeit


----------



## needDiablo3Beta (4. April 2012)

ganz klar Zelda - Ocarina of Time ... hatte ich tränen in den Augen :>


----------



## Yaschir (4. April 2012)

Freelancer, keine Ahnung dieses Gänsehautgefühl als man die "Verschwörung" aufdeckte und dann die letzten Missionen, E.P.I.S.C.H.
Hmm und Zelda fürn n64, naja hatte ich leider irgednwie nicht durchgespielt auch wenn es am Anfang/Mitte die flashigen Momente hatte, sollte ich mal nachholen...
kotor auch ist auch ein guter Vorschlag!

auf keinen Fall: ME3, Assassins Creed 2


----------



## asmolol (4. April 2012)

needDiablo3Beta schrieb:


> ganz klar Zelda - Ocarina of Time ... hatte ich tränen in den Augen :>



"*pc*games.de"



aber ja, n tolles spiel !


----------



## Tirima (4. April 2012)

needDiablo3Beta schrieb:


> ganz klar Zelda - Ocarina of Time ... hatte ich tränen in den Augen :>


 
Das ist wahr. Dieses Spiel hat sich bei mir als das beste eingebrannt, was ich jemals gespielt habe. Nie wieder werde ich so ein Spiel spielen wie es Ocarina war.


----------



## Demo1337ion- (4. April 2012)

Mafia - City of Lost Heaven
Das Ende und das komplette Spiel sind einfach Genial <3


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2012)

Dead Space 2

Das Finale das in Isaacs Kopf abspielt ist einfach eine Wucht.


----------



## Eleyanor (4. April 2012)

Portal 2! wunderschönes Ende mit den musizierenden Torrets und auch GLaDOS song ist wieder klasse (wie schon im ersten teil) I Love it!


----------



## trinity_reloaded (4. April 2012)

*Halflife2*!  Most. Spectacular. Ending. Ever. Keine Ahmumg, wie man überhaupt erwägen kann, hier etwas anderes zu nennen. 

Und an alle, die hier RedDeadRedeption nennen.... was ist das? Wir sind hier auf *PC*games.de.... ich habe noch nie von einem solchen PC-Spiel gehört


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (5. April 2012)

bestes ende ganz klar Metal Gear Solid 4: GotP
wenn big boss seinen sohn-bruder-zwilling-clon???? snake in den arm nimmt und sagt: Let it go, my son, i'm not here to fight.... it's over, time for you to put aside the gun. and live. dabei diese wunderschöne musik von harry gregson williams. scheiße hab ich geflennt 

Desweiteren noch:
Metal Gear Solid 3: SE        wenn big boss vor dem grab steht
Castlevania: LoS                  wenn man sieht was aus belmont geworden ist
Batman: AC                         wenn batman den ........ rausträgt                                   Uncharted 2: AT                   superschön und lustig
The Darkness 2                   auch schön, bis auf dem cliffhanger
Red Dead Redemption        gänshaut pur, genial
Portal 1&2                            klasse musik 
God of War 1,2&3                episch
Zelda: Orcarina of Time       alle figuren mit dem man im spiel zu tun
                                             hatte sieht man wieder, wundervol
Final Fantasy X&XIII             traurig und wunderschön
Darksiders                             wenn die geschwister vom himmel fallen
Heavy Rain                            alle enden
Deus Ex: HR                          alle enden


----------



## knarfe1000 (5. April 2012)

Mafia und Bioshock.


----------



## Spielefan05 (5. April 2012)

Metal Gear Solid 4 (große Welle an Emotionen)
Metal Gear Solid 3
Zelda Ocarina of Time
Heavy Rain


----------



## Enthapythius (11. April 2012)

Für mich persönlich?
Darksiders und Ende...
Es hat einfach alles...vorallem die Mischung aus entgültigem Abschluss zusammen mit dem Gedanken, dass mehr kommen kann hat mich fasziniert und mich immer wieder angetrieben, es durchzuspielen. Nur, um das Finale zu sehen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. April 2012)

Natürlich das Ende von Assassin's Creed Revelations, genauer gesagt der Abschluss der Geschichte um Altaïr und schließlich auch der um Ezio. Großartig in Szene gesetzt, musikalisch toll unterlegt und der Figuren würdig. Außerdem war das im Gegensatz zum üblichen Stil der Reihe auch ein wirklicher Abschluss. 

Die Ende der beiden The Witcher-Teile fand ich ebenfalls erwähnenswert.

Und wenn man dann noch ein Stück über den Tellerrand schaut: Red Dead Redemption und Heavy Rain, wobei da noch eher die finalen Momente, in denen ich dachte, ich hätte die Aufgabe am Ende doch noch verbockt, weil ich die letzte Prüfung verweigerte. (die Sache mit dem Finger war schon fies genug )


----------



## Lightbringer667 (11. April 2012)

Max Payne 1 & 2
Crysis 1
DeusEx 1 & Human Revolution
NoLF 2


----------



## Enisra (11. April 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Heavy Rain, wobei da noch eher die finalen Momente, in denen ich dachte, ich hätte die Aufgabe am Ende doch noch verbockt, weil ich die letzte Prüfung verweigerte. (die Sache mit dem Finger war schon fies genug )


 
Wobei das Fiese ist ja irgendwie, das hat doch 18 Enden, wobei ich bei der Fingerszene auch passen würde, alleine weil ich sowas jetzt nicht sehen will

ach. btw.: Auch wenn ich´s nicht gespielt hab, aber die UFO und Hunde Enden bei Silent Hill stehen auch ganz oben, ich glaub ja dass das eigentlich die kanonischen Enden sind 
Schade das sowas nicht öfters drin ist, bei Mass Effect oder Heavy Rain z.B.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (11. April 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wobei das Fiese ist ja irgendwie, das hat doch 18 Enden, wobei ich bei der Fingerszene auch passen würde, alleine weil ich sowas jetzt nicht sehen will


 
Ich hatte ein recht gutes Ende. Fast schon zu gut. 
Die Sache mit dem Finger habe ich durchgezogen, allerdings 



Spoiler



habe ich anfangs das falsche Werkzeug gewählt. Später habe ich für ein Achievement noch die Säge benutzt...das war total übel.  Den Typen hatte ich auch noch getötet, aber ich wollte Ethan das Gift nicht nehmen lassen, das war irgendwie zuviel des Guten. Und dann kam die Szene mit dem Jungen und er musste ihn wiederbeleben und ich dachte, ich wäre doch zu spät gekommen. Aber ging ja noch mal gut.


----------



## ElKodo (12. April 2012)

Habt ihr alle kein Warcraft 3 gespielt, oder ist es nur zu lange her?

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Kampange aus WC3: RoC unübertroffen, jedenfalls was Echtzeitstrategiespiele angeht. Und das Ende der Nachtelfen-Kampagne, und damit des ganzen Spiels, war ja mal eine der epischten Missionen, die ich je gespielt habe.
Je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad auchnoch bockschwer, wo man echt ins schwitzen kam, wenn man noch1 Minute durchhalten und den Weltenbaum verteidigen musste, die Untoten und Lord Archimonde aber schon in der eigenen Basis standen, und man echt alles, vom Arbeiter bis zum Helden in den Kampf geworfen hat. 

Und dann das epische Rendervideo, als man bis zur letzten Sekunde durchgehalten hat, episch!

Das Ende von Warcraft 3 RoC war für mich das wohl epischte Ende aller von mir gespielten Spiele!


----------



## n03z (6. April 2013)

Bioshock Infinite, so geflashed war ich noch nie vom ende eines Spiels.
Gänsehaut, Kribbeln im Bauch, das hab ich lange vermisst.
Das Spiel sieht nicht nur Super aus, sondern bietet eine Top Story und ein Ende wie ich es seid ewigkeiten nicht mehr erleben durfte.

2K und Irrational Games haben sich selbst übertroffen


----------



## soranPanoko (6. April 2013)

LP96 schrieb:


> Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic I da war das Ende einfach mal episch. Der Moment wenn die wahre Identität des Protagonisten rauskommt....


 
Das war doch nicht im ende ...


----------



## DonBarcal (6. April 2013)

Mafia 1
Bioshock 2
Nolf 1, 2 und Contract Jack

Aber ich frage mich, warum DeusEx HR so oft genannt wird. Ich fande schon die Auswahl am Ende nicht gelungen. Wenn man quasi die Wahl hat zwischen Knopf 1, 2 und 3 (und 4)... das wirkt einfach so als hätte man keine Lust gehabt das Ganze besser zu verpacken. Das war in DeusEx 1 deutlich besser, da man mehr machen musste als einfach nur nen Knopf zu drücken.
Und wenn ich mich recht entsinne wurden in allen Enden mehr oder weniger die selben Videoschnipsel zusammengepappt. Das ganze hat sich eigentlich nur durch die Erzählung unterschieden.


----------



## Enisra (6. April 2013)

naja, der Punkt bei Human Revolution ist aber auch wieder, es kann als Prequel halt nicht so abweichen, das es am Ende nicht mehr mit Deus Ex passt


----------



## Kreon (6. April 2013)

Hm, warum hat hier noch keiner Tetris genannt? Das war mal ne hübsche Überraschung am Ende, wo nicht jeder mit gerechnet hätte.


----------

